# AUSSIE Question = Clear Jar Label Supplier?



## topcat (May 26, 2009)

Hello!

I would like to source clear, laser printable, wrap around jar labels to use on my body butter packaging. I haven't been able to find an Aussie online supplier of these yet. I did have a look at onlinelabels.com and they have what I want but their shipping to me is $87.00 US!!! :shock: .....for 100 sheets!

I want to print my own from blank labels and the only sites I have found are printing companies who do the printing for you (at great cost BTW). Does anyone know a supplier I can use, pretty please? TIA.

Tanya


----------



## Becky (May 27, 2009)

I tried with some clear mailing lables that I got from Officeworks (Avery brand), but the ink wiped straight off when it got wet. NOT what the little man at the shop told me would happen, he was adamant that it would be waterproof. Well, I s'pose the label was...

I haven't found anyone else that will supply the labels in Oz. Surely they are out there tho, right? Not every product that has a clear label could get it from the US...right?


----------



## elizabetty (May 27, 2009)

To get around the ridiculous shipping quote, that's an appauling amounts of money for 100 sheets which would probably weigh less than a kg, can you get them sent to a friend in the states and get them to post it to you?


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2009)

Ah, good thinking elizabetty.....I will look into that one, thanks!  

Yes, Becky...they _must_ be - just have to find them :roll: 

Tanya


----------



## meganjane (May 28, 2009)

Do you need laser labels? If you're using an inkjet printer, the print will definitely wash off, only laser is waterproof (but not scratch-proof!)

I've not found any blank clear labels in Australia.

I recommend the ones from Online Labels. It works out much cheaper if you buy 3 or 4 packs of 100.
The other US company is labelsbythesheet.com. You can just get a few labels to try them out.


----------



## AshleyR (May 28, 2009)

I'm using clear labels on my clear PET jars but they're inkjet labels so I'm going to put a reaaaaallly smooth and neat piece of clear packing tape over the label to protect it... I think. If I can do it without it being noticable/looking like tape.

I got my labels from onlinelabels.com. Sorry Tanya! Like someone above said, you should look into having them sent to a US friend and having them mail them back out to you.


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2009)

Thanks meganjane.  Yes, I will be using a lazer printer (or my husband will, at work :wink: ).  Ashley - that is something I will look into definitely.  The shipping cost by weight should really only be around the $20.00 USD mark I think, plus what it costs to ship to an American friend in the first place.  Still could work out cheaper for me.

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 30, 2009)

Just a thought Tanya, but if all else fails maybe you could use clear contact over the printed labels instead of clear tape.


----------



## topcat (May 31, 2009)

That's a good idea!  If I have to do something homemade that will likely give me the best result - thanks!

Tanya


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 31, 2009)

Was just going to come on here say contact  , going to do this with my whipped soap & body Butter


----------



## Manda (May 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if contact would work very well.. I know the 'clear' stuff I have is not crystal clear and so doesn't show the colour and detail through very well, however, I may just have a crappy brand.

I did stumble across this website today http://www.blanklabels.com.au which seems to have an extensive range of labels.

Hope that helps!


----------



## topcat (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Manda - that could be exactly what I am looking for!

Tanya


----------



## craftykelly (Jun 2, 2009)

What is the difference between laser and inkjet?  I have been trying (with no luck) to track down labels to use on lotion bottles and jars that need too be waterproof but no luck in Australia.

If my inkjet won't be suitable anyway I guess its back to square 1 with what to use  :cry:


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2009)

Inkjet isn't waterproof on most labels - lazer is.  What I have found so far is a full A4 page clear label which I may buy to print on then cut to size...?  I visited the site Manda recommended and if you click on this link you can go to synthetic labels on the left hand menu and read about a special weatherproof label called *dataflex* which works with inkjet. 

Tanya


----------



## craftykelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Topcat, will check it out.


----------



## craftykelly (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya do you want them die-cut?

I was in Kmart today and they sell a pack of 4 x A4 sheets of clear printable labels for $11 and on the front of the pack it suggests to spray with crystal clear fixative to make waterproof.  I guess that would be a gloss spray?


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh,_ that's_ interesting!  I wonder what the spray is?

Tanya


----------



## craftykelly (Jun 4, 2009)

I think just a clear gloss fixative spray.  I also went to Art Riot and talked to them about it today and they suggested a Gloss spray, so I bought it and will try it out tomorrow.  Will let you know how I go.


----------

